# Seerosen faulen die Blätter bevor sie an die Oberfläche kommen



## Mares (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo an alle
ich habe einen Miniteich eingerichtet in einer alten Zinkwanne ca.70 l. Ich habe 2 Seerosen eine __ Laydekeri Lilacea und eine __ Aurora drin, eine __ Wasserminze, eine asiatische Lilie, __ Hornkraut und __ wassersalat. Anfangs haben beide Seerosen viele Blätter bekommen aber jetzt faulen immer alle weg. Vielleicht liegt es an den Algen die sich gebildet haben keine Fadenalgen sondern kleine Algen die sich überall ablegen. An der Wand der Wanne auf den Steinen und dem Kies und eben auch auf die Seerosen. Wenn es warm ist bilden sich kleine Bläschen an der Wasseroberfläche. Sonst ist das Wasser klar. Vielleicht hat einer von euch eine Idee warum die Seerosen so faulen. Vielen Dank schon mal und liebe Grüße Theresa.


----------



## andreas w. (21. Aug. 2016)

Mahlzeit Theresa, willkommen im Forum.

Wenn die Wanne in der Sonne stehen sollte, kann sich das Wasser stark erwärmen und daher kann es sein daß die Blätter/Pflanzen vorzeitig kaputt gehen. 

Sonnen- und Wärmeschutz um die Wanne erstellen (wie, das ist dein Problem  ) und schon kann´s sein daß du das Problem gelöst hast. Evtl. mit einer Styrodur-Platte, die du noch verkleiden kannst.

Ansonsten wären Angaben zum Standort oder evtl. ein Foto hilfreich gewesen.


----------

